# Some unusual ducks that have been killed in Georgia....



## The Arrow Guru (Jan 4, 2010)

I was reading the thread where some one killed some Pin Tails, (congrats) and got me to thinkin bout some ducks that me and some of my hunting buddies have keeld that do not see Geargia too much. A few years ago we killed a hen Northern Shoveler, which blew us away. Then either the same year or the year after me and a couple buddies were floating a river here in Georgia and jump shooting woodies and my buddie shot a Manderin drake. This little guy I think was the prettiest duck I have ever seen. He got him mounted in a glass box and he will knock your socks off. When he shot him, we all kinda gathered around wondering what it was and had to come home and get on the net to identify him. Knowing it was from asia, we started to do some research to figure out why he was in a beaver pond in west Georgia. Come to find out, they are indentical in habitat and habits of a wood duck. A lot of people will buy them for thier private lakes because of how pretty they are. Well, the net said that they will not breed with woodies but do every thing the same. They are indiginous as woodies are, eat the same things, fly the same, live and roost in the same areas. So when some of these bought birds get away from who ever bought them they will often find wood ducks and just take up residence with them. I thought it was kinda cool. If you have never seen one, here is a pic. Feel free to list your kills of different ducks on here.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 4, 2010)

That is a wall mount for sure.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 4, 2010)

They are a neat looking duck, I am suprised some folks haven't tried to establish a wild population of them, they are not that uncommon in the hobby trade. I wonder since they are an exotic, how they would fit into the limit and season regs.


----------



## Sling (Jan 5, 2010)

*Got this one*

while turkey hunting last season. Come to find out it's a muscovy (rhymes with anchovie).
I didnt mount it....


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Jan 5, 2010)

Wonder where you can buy Madarin eggs or chicks?  I'd like to raise some just to see one in real life...........alive.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 5, 2010)

Mandarin ducks can be an expensive duck, I looked at a couple of breeder sites, the sell for around $120 a pair.


----------



## PaulD (Jan 5, 2010)

Forget that!!!!!!! Then again if you add up how much I've spent this year on the birds I've shot, it'll be some where around that, probably!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2010)

Thread got me to thinking of some of the species we've killed in Washington county, mainly on large waste (kaolin) impounds.  Some of these species we've killed tons of, some only one or two.  These are what I can come up with now, but I think I may have left a couple off.

Surf Scoter (1)
BWT 
GWT
Harlequin     (1)
Blue Bills
Ring Necks
Woodies 
Mallards
Ruddys
Buffle Head
Red Breasted Merganser (1)
Hooded Merganser
Canvas Back
Red Head
Golden Eye  (1)
Pintails          (3)
Widgeon
Black Duck    (2)
Gadwall

Canadian Geese
Snow Goose  (1)
Speckled Goose (1)


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm hoping that me and a few of my closest friends hunt that hole Saturday. If I shoot a Surf Scooter, Harlequin, and Black Duck in the same morning, we'll leave something in your pool for you.

I've seen a hen pintail and a fulvous whistling duck killed in Ga. (not sure who hit either one, me or Hevishot).

I spoke to the man about it. He said maybe Saturday. He's scheduled to work but since this weather came in he might get sick.


----------



## JBax26 (Jan 5, 2010)

I killed a Mandarin a few years ago in GA.  Do a search and you can see pics of the mount


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2010)

Medicine Man said:


> I'm hoping that me and a few of my closest friends hunt that hole Saturday. If I shoot a Surf Scooter, Harlequin, and Black Duck in the same morning, we'll leave something in your pool for you.
> 
> I've seen a hen pintail and a fulvous whistling duck killed in Ga. (not sure who hit either one, me or Hevishot).
> 
> I spoke to the man about it. He said maybe Saturday. He's scheduled to work but since this weather came in he might get sick.



I was fixing to go look at that impound, did he mention any numbers??


----------



## PaulD (Jan 5, 2010)

God, I hope somebody some where finds birds (whistling away................)


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I was fixing to go look at that impound, did he mention any numbers??



Your phone will ring at 5:00.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2010)

Medicine Man said:


> Your phone will ring at 5:00.



I'll be waiting!!


----------



## JRH (Jan 5, 2010)

Medicine Man said:


> I'm hoping that me and a few of my closest friends hunt that hole Saturday. If I shoot a Surf Scooter, Harlequin, and Black Duck in the same morning, we'll leave something in your pool for you.
> 
> I've seen a hen pintail and a fulvous whistling duck killed in Ga. (not sure who hit either one, me or Hevishot).
> 
> I spoke to the man about it. He said maybe Saturday. He's scheduled to work but since this weather came in he might get sick.



Dont shoot any harlequins since the season is closed for them


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thread got me to thinking of some of the species we've killed in Washington county, mainly on large waste (kaolin) impounds.  Some of these species we've killed tons of, some only one or two.  These are what I can come up with now, but I think I may have left a couple off.
> 
> Surf Scoter (1)
> BWT
> ...



???Surf Scoter???


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 5, 2010)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> ???Surf Scoter???



Get out'a here..


----------



## JDAWG (Jan 5, 2010)

fulvous tree duck..........    love the whistle in the morning


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Jan 5, 2010)

*We talked to a DNR officer.......*

He pretty much told us that if you kill a manderin, it would be like seeing an axis deer and killing it. Being that it is a non-native species, you basically killed nothing. No season, no limit, no fine. As unusual as it seems, after talking with other duck hunters, it is not THAT uncommon for manderins to be shot in well established woody holes. If I had a nice lake I would definately try to get a some raised. The info I have found on the net said they will breed easily if you have pairs. There are also "white manderins' that are so pretty they look fake, and one other kind of manderin.

I would live to shoot a pair of Pin Tails. That would be AWSOME!!!

Here you go, a Apricot Manderin and a White Manderin


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 7, 2010)

my buddies first duck.

public land!


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 7, 2010)

Gut_Pile said:


> my buddies first duck.
> 
> public land!



 good gracious he's spoiled now!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 7, 2010)

Gut_Pile said:


> my buddies first duck.
> 
> public land!



That is one sweet looking Blackie!


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 7, 2010)

Well your buddie has himself something to put on the wall.


----------



## mcarge (Jan 7, 2010)

Dang it that is a big black! It set the bar kind of high on his first hunt ...didn't he?


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 7, 2010)

Here's one. Not killed in Georgia though.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 7, 2010)

What's ya'lls guess on what it is? I guessed mallard X gadwal cross.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Jan 7, 2010)

Medicine Man said:


> What's ya'lls guess on what it is? I guessed mallard X gadwal cross.



MM hit the nail on the head.  Good eye!  
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ages?q=mallard+gadwall+hybrid&hl=en&sa=N&um=1


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 7, 2010)

I killed a ringneck today I'm not a duckhunter & was tagging along w/ my younger brother who has went duck crazy the past 2 yrs. Are ringnecks special/rare in mid ga. also it was on public land and my second duck the first was a hooded merganzer (I think I spelled it right).


----------



## Quackhead34 (Jan 7, 2010)

Killed Two redheads, two black ducks, drake shoveler and a drake widgeon all on the Jule and not all this year guys so dont go floodin it!!!


----------



## Buckhead (Jan 8, 2010)

Hunter/Mason said:


> I killed a ringneck today I'm not a duckhunter & was tagging along w/ my younger brother who has went duck crazy the past 2 yrs. Are ringnecks special/rare in mid ga. also it was on public land and my second duck the first was a hooded merganzer (I think I spelled it right).



Ringnecks are pretty common in Georgia.  Where I usually hunt in Coweta County, Ringnecks are almost as common as woodies and mallards.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks like I said I know nothing about ducks. I was just tagging along. We also killed some coots, but he said I would get made fun of for posting that.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 8, 2010)

Medicine Man said:


> Well your buddie has himself something to put on the wall.



it's at rodney's right now


----------



## booger branch benelli (Jan 9, 2010)

white winged scoter.  Didnt come off the coast but about 20 miles this side of the Alabama line, on a good size lake.


----------



## death-from-above (Jan 9, 2010)

I normally hunt ducks quite a bit, but this year I have not been very much.  With that being said, I have personally killed : canvasback (several of them), pintail (2), greater scaup(lots of them), surf scoter, redbreasted merganser, redhead,and most of the "normal" ducks like bufflehead, lesser scaup, ruddy ducks, woodies, greenheads, ringnecks, shoveler, teal, widgeon, hoodies, gadwall, and even a few coots.  The one that I am snake bit on is a drake black.  I just can't seem to get it done.  Even had one killed out of my boat just not by me...


----------



## Swamp Star (Jan 9, 2010)

Hunter/Mason said:


> Thanks like I said I know nothing about ducks. I was just tagging along. We also killed some coots, but he said I would get made fun of for posting that.




I told ya dont go tellin anybody about the coots. Im gonna catch it now.


----------

